# Yesterday Was the One Year Anniversary for my Tiny Toot



## wickedcube07 (Nov 11, 2006)

Some people cannot express what they feel inside their heart and words cannot explain one's love and how they feel for the loss of a Furbaby. My Tiny Toot was a loveable feline, she liked me to sing to her and I made up some specials songs just for my Toots. Yesterday I had paid my visit to her gravesite and I sang her songs, I wrote a letter to her, which I keep a journal for a whole years which relates to how I feel for her. Letters I had written to my Toots and I haven't read them all to her but I know that it gives me comfort to write down my feelings for her and helps me get through my days. I miss her dearly and I know shes in a better place and if I can hold her and tell her how much I love her, would mean the world to me but I know she cannot be brought back. I can only live in memories that I shared with Toots and memorize the hapiness we both given to each other. And for once I didn't shed no tears while I visited her yesterday because I knew she was at a beautiful place. I have three cats and no matter what none of them can take the place of my Tiny Toot, but I have one name Tiny-Tiny who is named after Toots which happens to look and acts just like my Toots, she has big eyes, very nosey and likes to know what I am doing constantly. She follows me around and if Im eating something she has to have it too, Tiny-Tiny is a splitting image of Tiny Toot and inside of her I see my toots but I know shes not her. I still decorate her grave every holiday just like shes still here with me and I pull out my cat photo album and look through her photos and capture that moment we had together. Its heartbreaking to get through life but I have those memories I keep alive and shes with me in spirit and in my dreams. Rest now Tiny Toot, save a place for mommy that someday we will re-unite at the Bridge. Love you always, Deborah. :kittyball


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I understand your love and your loss. No other pet can take her place, but we have infinite room in our hearts when it comes to love. I know what it means to love all of your pets, but to have a special bond with one. Of course she will remain with you in spirit until you see her again. May God bless you with peace and His Perfect Love. Tiny Toot is with Him. That's a comforting thought.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

I deeply understand what your mean when you say nothing can replace your cat and I felt the same about Mitsie as she was and will always be that special cat. We now have two 1 year old kittens and we love them just as much as our other cats but there not Mitsie and will never be but they will always have the love of ours and just like our other cats they will never be abused in any way. Just loved.


----------

